# VE Pro hangs when loading PLAY instruments from template in Logic



## dp_audio (Jul 27, 2013)

I've noticed this problem recently while adding PLAY into my template. When I load up a template or project in Logic with multiple VE Pro instances and it gets to an instance with PLAY, the instance hangs up on "Loading data" on the PC, and Logic freezes and has to be force closed. Also, VE Pro Server won't let me delete the bad instance from the metaframe, even after force disconnect.

I did a small test with a project where the first VE Pro instance was PLAY, and this way, it loaded fine, followed by VE Pros with other instruments. I haven't tested this with other DAWs, but it seems more of a problem between VE Pro and PLAY.

Does anyone know why this is happening? Is this a known issue?

Thanks, and sorry if this has already been brought up.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jul 27, 2013)

the two softwares use to not work well together, but things are fine on my end with Play. Which Logic are you using and maybe you could try reverting to an older version of VE PRO--this has helped me in the past with strange crashes.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 27, 2013)

dp_audio @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> I've noticed this problem recently while adding PLAY into my template. When I load up a template or project in Logic with multiple VE Pro instances and it gets to an instance with PLAY, the instance hangs up on "Loading data" on the PC, and Logic freezes and has to be force closed. Also, VE Pro Server won't let me delete the bad instance from the metaframe, even after force disconnect.
> 
> I did a small test with a project where the first VE Pro instance was PLAY, and this way, it loaded fine, followed by VE Pros with other instruments. I haven't tested this with other DAWs, but it seems more of a problem between VE Pro and PLAY.
> 
> ...



Is VE pro coupled or decoupled?


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 27, 2013)

Logic Pro 9.1.8


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 27, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Is VE pro coupled or decoupled?



They are all coupled. I don't think I've ever used the decouple feature. Is that the problem?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 27, 2013)

dp_audio @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Is VE pro coupled or decoupled?
> ...



I have never trusted it because if you change anything, it is susceptible. Plus the host stores a whole lot of data that bogs it down.


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 27, 2013)

Just to clarify: Are you saying you don't trust coupling or decoupling? Thanks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 27, 2013)

dp_audio @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Just to clarify: Are you saying you don't trust coupling or decoupling? Thanks.



Coupling.


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, Logic does not crash when I decouple the VE Pro/PLAY instances, so that's good.

One question though: If you are working decoupled and you make a change to your VI that you want to save for that project, how do you handle that? Do you save a copy of that VIframe especially for the project?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 28, 2013)

dp_audio @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Well, Logic does not crash when I decouple the VE Pro/PLAY instances, so that's good.
> 
> One question though: If you are working decoupled and you make a change to your VI that you want to save for that project, how do you handle that? Do you save a copy of that VIframe especially for the project?



I either work with my standard m-frame template or I create 1 or 2 for the project.


----------

